# How do you know if you have had PPROM?



## TigerLady

I'm only 20 weeks and a bit unsure about this. I don't think baby's sac has ruptured, but something keeps making me wonder. 

Basically, I had a really rough week! I had a sinus infection that had me coughing severely and often for several days last week. After that I caught a 24 hour bug that had me vomitting horridly for an entire day. :dohh: (The joys of what a baby brings home from nursery. :grr: )

Anyway, when I had a cold with my LO while pg my OB said the main concern was a severe cough causing rupture of membranes. 

Since being sick this last week, I have been rather wet down there. :blush: With a distinct odor to it. No gushes, not soaking wet... but damper than I remember being??? :shrug:

I remember loads of different discharge with No. 1, but can't remember if this is normal or not. :nope:

So, how do you know normal discharge vs. slowly leaking waters??? Anyone know???

TIA :flower:


----------



## applegirl

honey - I think it is worth asking your doc about this :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

I may call and talk to the nurse tomorrow. But here is my dilemma, please excuse me if this sounds a bit harsh, but this is the reality of US healthcare. 

If I call them, they almost surely will want me in to do a scan and check everything. On one hand, it is better to be safe than sorry. And I would agree if I was closer to viability or third tri. But, I'm not. :nope: So, if I have had PPROM, there really isn't anything that can be done to save the baby at this point. :cry: I will loose her for sure. And the emergency scan will cost me about $300... just to tell me that I am loosing her.... or to tell me everything is fine. 

If I were closer to viability, then the scan would be worth it. If something is wrong, they would be able to do something to help. But I'm not there. So, the costly scan really isn't beneficial to me or the baby at this point.

And I have a normal scan (that won't cost me anything) already scheduled for a week from now. So, I will know by then either way.

So... I am reluctant to call and talk to them about it. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## applegirl

that makes perfect sense, and in your shoes - i would wait and hope for next week's scan :hugs: I think meerkat is going to be fine honey :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

any chance the normally scheduled scan could be moved up a little ? :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

Hmmm... I might check on that. That's a good idea! :hugs:

But I wouldn't hold my breath. My OB is uber busy and getting in to see him (and not his partner or midwife nurse) is difficult on short notice. More likely I will have to wait. I'm glad you understand my reasoning for that. I feel guilty because you are always supposed to be safe instead of sorry when you are pg!


----------



## srm0421

I don't know about the ruptured but I have be very damp down yonder too I am sure things will be just fine. I would be reluctant to pay $300 for the scan too. Just try to take it easy when you have a chance and let us know if anything else happens. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## TigerLady

Thanks, Sara. It helps just to know you have been very wet, too! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Oh hun please don't wait. If your waters have broken it absolutely does not mean you would lose your baby. My waters went early and my little girl was not born for another six weeks. They would most likely have a look down there, see if there is any pooling of the waters and if there is they can do a swab which turns a different colour to tell them if it is amniotic fluid, and then it would be a scan if there was any signs of waters.

The thing is hun, and I really don't want to scare you but the reason it is so important to be seen with PPROM or suspected PPROM is because you need antibiotics if it is proven to be that, now this is not just for baby but for you if you were to get an infection it could make both of you very very poorly.


----------



## applegirl

honey - having LOADS of CM during pregnancy is the norm! I know a lot of ladies wear a panty liner - or even a pad. I don't, but I likely should as I often leak through to my trousers :blush: 

when you say odor - what do you mean - that was the only part that made me concerned. I think that my cm still mostly smells like cm :shrug: and yes - I have gushes- I've never even considered it being leaking waters :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

that is a really good point Tasha - :dohh: I was so busy thinking about the possibility of MC -I forgot about infection - that is a real risk :hugs: ladyT


----------



## TigerLady

Kind of that pregnant odor - which is what my cm tends to smell like -- but stronger maybe? 

I've been looking around and they say if it smells sweet, then it might be fluid. I will have to see for sure next time I get damp, but I don't think it is sweet.

Tasha, thanks for that! Maybe I will just call and talk to the nurse and see what she says. I can always express my concerns about the cost of the scan and go from there.


----------



## Tasha

Sounds like a good idea TigerLady, hopefully they will help :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

yes - I have definitely heard that your waters smell sweet - if the CM just smells 'pregnant' or like CM - then I would not be too worried. A chat with the nurse seems like a good idea. If they are really concerned about PPROM - would the scan not be covered? :shrug:


----------



## TigerLady

Yep, it would be covered... but only at that certain percentage. The scan they did for the subch bleed I had with this one was covered. And I still owe nearly $300 on it. :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

Some women say it smells of a hay sort of smell and others say sweet, from six weeks of broken waters I can say mine did smell sweet.


----------



## TigerLady

<--- will definitely be smelling her panties next time they are damp. :shy:

:haha:


----------



## applegirl

ok - I REALLY don't think you have PPROM - but I do think you should call and ask the nurse about it - it would be great if they can check some of the fluid and confirm it is not your waters :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

meerkat just rolled her eyes at pips and told her that her mom is worrying over nothing :winkwink:


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl: Meerkat's Daddy told her Mommy the same thing tonight, but in a less kinder fashion. More like, "Stop worrying so much and stop being grouchy!"

:rofl:


----------



## applegirl

:rofl:


----------



## aurora

Your reasoning makes sence, hun. (Though makes me grimace at US and healthcare yet again)
I have no idea of course being the rookie, but a phone call for advice wouldn't hurt. I'm sure everything is fine. :hugs2:


----------



## adzuki

Huge hugs - hope all is OK!!! 

A


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: I think a phonecall just to see what they say can't hurt. Although I had this when I was pregnant too and permanently worried it was my waters but it never was. I agree that it sucks you have to worry about the cost though :( Thank god for the NHS. xx


----------



## x-amy-x

:hugs: I couldnt really say for sure... when my waters broke with Evie it was a deffinate gush, no doubting it.

Ive had loads of wetness this pregnancy which im sure is normal. If your concerned, you really should go and get checked out because if it is your waters you will be at risk of infection and this isnt good for either of you.

Hope its just normal pregnancy wet hun! :hugs:


----------



## midori1999

The waters around one of my twins broke at 14+5 weeks. I am now 23+2 week and still pregnant and for now both babies seem healthy. Lung development of the twin with ruptured membranes is something else altogether, not least as I ruptured so early, but we'll keep hoping and see what happens. 

If your membranes have ruptured early treatment is vital. You need antibitics right away, not least as infection can cause pPROM and infection would be the main cause of miscarriage. If there is any doubt whatsoever in your mind, ring the midwife/doctor and speak to them and see what they can do. If they do swab and speculum exam and suspect amniotic fluid leakage then they probably will need to scan, but that $300 could save your baby's life. 

My waters broke late evening. I noticed my knickers were wet when I went to bed, but thought it was proably just discharge. However, I then woke up several times with fluid running down my leg, kind of like how it feels if your period starts in the night, and to start with I thought it must be blood, until I looked and it was clear. Now the pregnancy has progressed, the leaking is more and it is like small gushes mostly, especially if I have been laying down. The fluid is either clear or pale yellow and sometimes has no smell, sometimes smells slightly sweet and sometimes smells kind of liek orange juice. 

I'd be really suprised if even the worst cough ever could rupture healthy membranes though, I know people who have fallen off horses during pregnancy and had no problems. Having researched pPROM a lot over the last weeks, it's not a cause I have heard of.


----------



## Elliebank

i was VERY wet during pregnancy, and remember thinking that my waters had gone at one point as i was so wet! :blush:

can you not see if they can just test the discharge rather than do a scan? (sorry if that's already been suggested, i've just scanned thru as i'm due back at work soon) xx


----------



## Tasha

Hey hun, hope you rang for advice. I just wanted to add that I wasnt sure if my waters were broken as I was quite damp/wet for about a week before the big gush, I am pretty sure now that my waters did break a week earlier.


----------



## TigerLady

Wow! Thank you everyone! All the advice and previous experiences are very helpful. 

I checked baby with the doppler last night and her hb and movements sound great, so that is reassuring. It is very early morning here so my doc is not even open yet. I'm going to see how this morning goes and maybe call them later. 

Thank you again for all your help and support! :hugs: It means the world.


----------



## Tatertot

I don't have a whole lot to add, but I'm in the US and so I understand about the paying part. At about 30 weeks, I thought that I was leaking. I called my OB and he of course said to go to the hospital to get things checked out. They didn't do a scan (which is surprising since the baby had a number of problems) they just did an exam and checked the discharge/fluid with some kind of special strip of paper. It turned out it was pee! :blush: I had been coughing a lot and apparently the baby was head down and had set up camp on my bladder. My point is that it could be lots of things and you probably don't need to worry too much, but I definitely would call to be sure.


----------



## lushious09

You dont have to have a scan hun im pretty sure they can tell wether it is discharge or your waters leaking... myself and many others fear that extra wetness down there is waters leaking... but ive had this wet feeling for well over 6 weeks and im pretty sure id have known by now if it was that as id have an infection, plus baby was fine 3 weeks bk at scan :) i also read that watery/white discharge is totaly normal in pregnancy it can also b a bit sticky too... apparently you only need to worry if you are having pain/low pressure or the discharge has a sweet smell to it as someone on here said? 

I havnt had any gushing feeling bu after i orgasm (sorry tmi) if i fall asleep then wake up and sit up i feel a load of watery discharge pour out... (its usually white tho) so im guessing its just extra wetness from the sex...ekhem lol


----------



## Justagirlxx

TigerLady said:


> I may call and talk to the nurse tomorrow. But here is my dilemma, please excuse me if this sounds a bit harsh, but this is the reality of US healthcare.
> 
> If I call them, they almost surely will want me in to do a scan and check everything. On one hand, it is better to be safe than sorry. And I would agree if I was closer to viability or third tri. But, I'm not. :nope: So, if I have had PPROM, there really isn't anything that can be done to save the baby at this point. :cry: I will loose her for sure. And the emergency scan will cost me about $300... just to tell me that I am loosing her.... or to tell me everything is fine.
> 
> If I were closer to viability, then the scan would be worth it. If something is wrong, they would be able to do something to help. But I'm not there. So, the costly scan really isn't beneficial to me or the baby at this point.
> 
> And I have a normal scan (that won't cost me anything) already scheduled for a week from now. So, I will know by then either way.
> 
> So... I am reluctant to call and talk to them about it. I hope that makes sense.


Why dont you have medicaid hun? you need to apply asap to be covered for the delivery!


My bestfriend has medicaid and I have regular health insurance and neither of us have had any issues with healthcare.


----------



## TigerLady

^^ Because I make *FAAAAAAAAAAR* too much money to qualify for that. And I have good group insurance through my work. :thumbup: But they still only cover 80/20 after dectuctible. So, a scan can cost as much as $300 AFTER they have paid their bit. :dohh:


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Havent read the whole thread, just the first page...if you really think something is wrong, then why would you not shovel out $300 for your baby?? Thats just nonsense to me, but if you think everything is ok, then wait, but a call to your doctor never hurt anyone.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Justagirlxx said:


> TigerLady said:
> 
> 
> I may call and talk to the nurse tomorrow. But here is my dilemma, please excuse me if this sounds a bit harsh, but this is the reality of US healthcare.
> 
> If I call them, they almost surely will want me in to do a scan and check everything. On one hand, it is better to be safe than sorry. And I would agree if I was closer to viability or third tri. But, I'm not. :nope: So, if I have had PPROM, there really isn't anything that can be done to save the baby at this point. :cry: I will loose her for sure. And the emergency scan will cost me about $300... just to tell me that I am loosing her.... or to tell me everything is fine.
> 
> If I were closer to viability, then the scan would be worth it. If something is wrong, they would be able to do something to help. But I'm not there. So, the costly scan really isn't beneficial to me or the baby at this point.
> 
> And I have a normal scan (that won't cost me anything) already scheduled for a week from now. So, I will know by then either way.
> 
> So... I am reluctant to call and talk to them about it. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> 
> Why dont you have medicaid hun? you need to apply asap to be covered for the delivery!
> 
> 
> My bestfriend has medicaid and I have regular health insurance and neither of us have had any issues with healthcare.Click to expand...

I have private insurance through my hubby's work PLUS medicaid! His insurance at the time (we just switched) only covered $900 in total for pregnancy related expenses so I had to get the medical card to cover the rest, but even with our insurance change that pays better, medicaid is still covering me and baby til she's born, after that I am covered for 60 days to do all my check ups and see the dentist and she's covered for 1 yr from DOB.


----------



## TigerLady

Just an update in general - I did have my regularly scheduled scan last week (which didn't cost anything) and baby girl looked good. :thumbup: The constant wetness has stopped, too. So things appear to be fine.

PfB -- as I explained before, I am not viable yet, so not much could be done. And when you have a mortgage, numerous other bills, are still trying to pay off your first born's emergency surgery he had at 3 weeks old, and your FIL is in the hospital dying -- things get much more complicated.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: TL- you know you did what was right for you xx


----------



## disneyfan1984

I'm glad everything still looks good!


----------



## ryder

It wouldn't matter if you were viable or not, PPROM does not mean you will loose a pregnancy, if it is diagnosed there is a treatment which usually includes anti-biotics and rest. 

Doctors, nurses, and midwives can diagnose PPROM quite easily with a special strip like what you do your pee strip on. They test the discharge for amniotic fluid. 

Its all very simple. If you are in question about it again definately ask about it. 

Hope you feel ok! :hugs:


----------



## mumto5

glad everythings looking good TL x


----------

